# [SOLVED] no network drivers(Realtek Semiconductor, Qualcom)

## Jozpod

Hi all,

I am new on Gentoo. After installing it on hdd i cannot connect to the network. 

At the start DHCP is stuck and puts dots.

Results from ipconfig and iwconfig show only one record (lo , loopback?)

I compared livecd to installed os using 

```
lspci -k
```

 and it looks like i do not have kernel driver nor kernel module.

How to get that? I remember I ticked the correct drivers while configuring kernel but i could only set the module.

Sorry for my english anyway.Last edited by Jozpod on Fri May 15, 2015 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NathanZachary

Hi Jozpod,

Welcome to Gentoo!  Can you please post the output of lspci and lspci -n?  When you configure your kernel, we can help you choose the right drivers.  If you're only seeing lo when you do an ifconfig -a, then you don't have the correct NIC drivers in your kernel.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## Jozpod

```
lspci
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.7 SD Host controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SD Flash Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

```

```
lspci -n
```

```
00:00.0 0600: 1022:1410

00:01.0 0300: 1002:9990

00:01.1 0403: 1002:9902

00:04.0 0604: 1022:1414

00:05.0 0604: 1022:1415

00:10.0 0c03: 1022:7812 (rev 03)

00:11.0 0106: 1022:7801

00:12.0 0c03: 1022:7807 (rev 11)

00:12.2 0c03: 1022:7808 (rev 11)

00:13.0 0c03: 1022:7807 (rev 11)

00:13.2 0c03: 1022:7808 (rev 11)

00:14.0 0c05: 1022:780b (rev 14)

00:14.2 0403: 1022:780d (rev 01)

00:14.3 0601: 1022:780e (rev 11)

00:14.4 0604: 1022:780f (rev 40)

00:14.5 0c03: 1022:7809 (rev 11)

00:14.7 0805: 1022:7806

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1400

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1401

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1402

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1403

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1404

00:18.5 0600: 1022:1405

01:00.0 0200: 1969:1090 (rev 10)

02:00.0 0280: 10ec:8176 (rev 01)

```

There is config saved about my kernel configuration(what i toggled), but I have got no clue, where it is placed...

----------

## SwordArMor

Have you enabled the atheros driver in your kernel?

----------

## NathanZachary

Hi Jozpod,

For your wired connection, here's what you need:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] Network device support  --->  

        [*] Ethernet driver support  --->

            [*] Atheros devices  --->

                [*] Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support

```

and for your wireless:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] Network device support  --->  

        [*] Wireless LAN  --->

            <*> Realtek rtlwifi family of devices (NEW)  --->

                <*> Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter (NEW)

```

For the wireless, you might want to have that as a module, and modprobe it.  You'll also need the firmware for rtl8192ce, which I believe can be found in the linux-firmware package (emerge -av linux-firmware).

Let us know how that works.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## Jozpod

 *SwordArMor wrote:*   

> Have you enabled the atheros driver in your kernel?

 

How to do that ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SwordArMor

 *Jozpod wrote:*   

>  *SwordArMor wrote:*   Have you enabled the atheros driver in your kernel? 
> 
> How to do that ?  

 

Like NathanZachary said  :Wink: 

----------

## Jozpod

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For the wireless, you might want to have that as a module, and modprobe it.  You'll also need the firmware for rtl8192ce, which I believe can be found in the linux-firmware package (emerge -av linux-firmware).
> 
> 

 

I installed the linux-firmware package and recompiled the kernel

To add the module i have to edit /etc/conf.d/modules ?

How to get list of compiled modules? lsmod?

----------

## NathanZachary

If you compiled them into the kernel, they won't be modules.  If they had 'M' next to them, they're modules.  When you're in makeconfig, you can hit '?' to show you more about each item.  When doing so on these two items, it will show the name of the module. lsmod will only show you the loaded modules.

----------

## Jozpod

I put the module in /etc/conf.d/modules and still it does not work.

When I compile the kernel it should replace the old one, right?

I saw on the console that it failed to load the module ...

----------

## SwordArMor

Did you do make install and also make modules_install after the compilation?

----------

## NathanZachary

As long as you replaced the kernel image within GRUB2, you should be fine:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel#Compiling_and_installing

Basically, I usually do:

```

make menuconfig

```

and after I have made my changes:

```

mount /boot

make -j5 && make modules_install && make install

```

You'll change the -j count to make sense for your processor's capabilities.

If I made changes to the same kernel version (e.g. I didn't upgrade to a new kernel release), I generally go remove the previous versions with:

```

cd /boot

rm -fv System.map*.old config*.old vmlinuz*gentoo.old 

```

Then to get the new kernel in GRUB, you just do:

```

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

You should see that it found the new kernel image.

Hope that helps.  Keep us posted.  The learning curve is what makes Gentoo such an awesome experience in the long-run.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## Jozpod

Okay the thing is solved.

Looks like i concentrated too much on network drivers and forgot to enable wifi. 

Well they were set as a module, so adding few more entries to module config would change everything.

I realized how dependency works and from now on kernel starts with drivers already included.

I was using genkernel -menuconfig all, hoping it will fetch configuration from etc/portage/make.conf and even install modules. I set there number of cpus and compilation options after all. 

Thank you very much for help!

...by the way i made noauto entry in fstab to boot and i wonder where kernel was being saved.

Who knows... the devil is in the detail

----------

## NathanZachary

Glad that it is all resolved for you!

Please add "[SOLVED]" to your title post when you have a moment.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

